# Kolob Reservoir Camping Changes Coming Summer 2021



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Was bound to happen given the increased interest in the area. I was shocked to so many private campsites listed on the internet last year. Will be interesting to see how they design and maintain the county infrastructure.









Free camping at Kolob Reservoir to end as water district moves to fee-based reservation system


ST. GEORGE — The age of free camping at Kolob Reservoir is coming to an end as the Washington County Water Conservancy District moves to implement a more regulated and fee-based camping system at the urging of area residents and property owners. “It’s kind of always been open up there,” Zach...




www.stgeorgeutah.com


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Not surprising at all, but some facility improvements probably would be welcome there.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

It’s been outta control for years. I’m glad I had some awesome memories as a kid at Kolob before it was discovered. Hope this cleans up the water, and trashy campers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

i'm surprised the private landowners haven't tried to capitalize on this prior to now. They're sitting on a goldmine. A few small improvements, and they could sell the sheep and start making some real money...


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

I moved to Saint George from the Wasatch front 16 years ago. I have slowly watched Kolob Res go from a spot I could have to myself on a weekday evening during the summer to packed out of control with idiots from other states.

When they drained and treated the reservoir a few years ago I decided not to fish it for a few years until it had the opportunity to get a few hold over trout above the 18" mark. 

Last September I drove up there to check it out and it was unbelievable how many people were there. I had never seen it so crazy, thanks to Covid there were so many people there. You could tell a lot of the campers were basically living there instead of camping. 

A lot of the private property along the shore had been completely fenced off and posted sense I had last been up there. 

There was noticeably less trees along the lake and I could count numerous fresh stumps along the shore from a-holes cutting down trees for firewood.

I counted 29 diapers floating in the water in less than 200 yards of shoreline.

I watched two people camped next to each other get into a shouting match that turned into a violent confrontation.

I took the Jeep trail all the way around the lake to the spot where it ends in a pile of boulders where I found a Subaru Forester from Cali that was high centered on a rock. The driver was very nice and cute so I helped her out.

There was trash and dead fish everywhere along the shore.

It is easy to blame Covid for the demise of Kolob reservoir but I also think it has a lot to do with the glamping they put up on the Kolob terrace road and the internet.

That trip to Kolob reservoir last September made me sick to my stomach.

I am so glad I got to experience it before this happened. I am lucky and I got to catch a lot of nice trout at the lake, spring summer, and fall. Some of my best ice fishing memories were at that place. 

RIP Kolob Reservoir


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I haven't given up on it yet. I managed a trip last summer in my pontoon midweek and only saw 3 other fishing parties. Caught a few and had some nice hits. 

I've seen it grow in popularity and the degradation that follows, though luckily never to level just described. 

PBH, I know at least 2-3 land owners up there are selling nightly campsites and should be making good money. The ones I saw were undeveloped and not exactly cheap. Folks are cashing in all over the Kolob region. No clue if it's the ranching families though.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

BC -- I was always curious why more ranchers didn't air-b-n-b cabins up on top vs. run sheep. Heck, they could probably make more money managing that land for elk, and selling permits or hunting rights, than what the sheep bring. Lot's of options. I'd guess they could make more money with the tourists and hunting crowds. Of course, that changes the tax scene....

Oh well. Not my bailey wig...


the problem with Kolob is that of proximity and ease of access. Proximity to Las Vegas. Proximity to Zion. Paved road from Virgin right to the lake.

When it's 120 degrees F in Vegas in July, where do Vegans go for the weekend? They head for the mountains. Kolob is the first nice alpine lake you can get to from Vegas. It's just too easy to get to, and a nice relief from the heat. And it (was) free. And ATVs could run wild.



Solution? Get rid of that nice paved road from the south, and get rid of the ATVs from the north.
Or -- you regulate the camping, shut down the shoreline access, and start restricting.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I used to go there quite a lot to fish in years past, now not so much. If I have to do some work up there I will take a pole along.

As for the sheep, the savings in taxes on the greenbelt designation is probably more than they make on the sheep.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I used to think sheep were stinky disgusting animals. Then I saw the condition of kolob with all the campers and decided the sheep aren't so bad!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Well, the system is in place and the prices are nuts!


----------

